# Pre Riia modificar para 12V ¿cómo?



## analogico (Abr 27, 2014)

hace tiempo que tengo este pre totalmente armado que no funciona
o si funciona pero con clipping

el original esta en ingles  http://www.angelfire.com/ca2/roderick/riaa/RIAA.htm

ahora recien me doy cuenta del error
el autor original lo estaba usando con una       fuente de 22V 


traducido mas o menos la parte interesante
 "Este circuito debería funcionar con cualquier fuente de alimentación de aproximadamente 3 voltios a 32 voltios. Tendrá que ajustar R1 y R2 para obtener el punto de funcionamiento correcto, manteniendo 50k impedancia de entrada. Si se opta por una tensión de alimentación en el extremo más bajo, usted tendrá que tener especial cuidado en la fijación del punto de trabajo y ganar, para evitar que el clip"







y lo estaba usando a 12V  no funcionaba correctamente

pero lamentablemete no explica el como se calcula r1 y r2 para 12V y la pagina es muy antigua

y en este tema no tengo idea 


lo bueno de este preamplificador es que todos los materiales son comunes y no tiene  valores raros


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 28, 2014)

Ese esquema es.... HUMMMMMM   
Para empezar ponele R1=R2 por que esas fijan el punto de trabajo en CC, y como la ganancia es 1 en CC no existe problema de saturación ni recorte... si es que las señales de entrada tienen el nivel correspondiente (máx. 5mV).
No sé para que polarizan a 1/10 Vcc, pero poné las dos R iguales y de 100K, y probá así.


----------



## eL1ct (Abr 28, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No sé para que polarizan a 1/10 Vcc, pero poné las dos R iguales y de 100K, y probá así.



Hola:

Cierto, no tiene mucho sentido polarizarlo tan bajo, pero supongo que quien lo hizo querria tener en cuenta que el LM324 tiene un "common mode imput" de 0v/Vcc-1.5v e incluso el "output voltage swim" esta mas cerca del rail negativo que del positivo.

De todos modos, creo que solo habria que tener en cuenta esto para tenerlo funcionando con una tension de alimentacion baja (como 3V que dice).


----------



## analogico (Abr 28, 2014)

el tocadiscos   
lo probare con las resistencias




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ese esquema es.... HUMMMMMM


que tiene HUMMMMMM    

asi lo arme 

tambien tengo diseños con el *4558*  pero no pude encontrar todas las resistencias
algunos valores son "poco comerciales", hubiera preferido usar el 4558  que es un integrado de audio con las resistencias y condensadores del circuito lm324 pero mis conocimientos son pocos en este tema


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 28, 2014)

eL1ct dijo:


> Cierto, no tiene mucho sentido polarizarlo tan bajo, pero supongo que quien lo hizo querria tener en cuenta que el LM324 tiene* un "common mode imput" de 0v/Vcc-1.5v e incluso el "output voltage swim" esta mas cerca del rail negativo que del positivo.*


Y por eso mismo, si llega hasta 0V, para que querés polarizarlo taaan abajo???

Por otra parte, dije HUMMMMMM por que ese esquema con esos AO no prometen nada bueno para una señal tan débil como la de una MM.


----------



## analogico (Abr 28, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por otra parte, dije HUMMMMMM por que ese esquema con esos AO no prometen nada bueno para una señal tan débil como la de una MM.



el problema es que amplifica mucho y recorta cuando sube el sonido
asi


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 28, 2014)

Por que no usás *ESTE *de base (o lo directamente hacés)


----------



## analogico (Abr 28, 2014)

Por que por aca no existe nadie que venda componentes electronicos ?

Así que tengo un limitada cantidad de componentes nuevos y reciclados

Si el circuito usa un componente que no tenga aunque sea una resistencia no lo puedo hacer 
o entran al cajon de los circuitos en espera a esperar esperar


----------



## analogico (May 6, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por que no usás *ESTE *de base (o lo directamente hacés)


revivo el hilo
por que encontre este circuito un pre riaa de fuente simple a 3,3V
http://www.maximintegrated.com/app-notes/index.mvp/id/1931





Figure 2. One channel phono preamplifier with RIAA equalization (courtesy of Rod Elliott. For more information, see: http://sound.whsites.net/project06.htm).
como veran los componetes son los mismos de el circuito de elliot
(y al parecer no hay valores raros)
por lo tanto es posible usar el ciruito de elliot con un otro integrado operacional de audio de fuente simple del cual tengo varios 

en fin este proyecto lo tengo de hace tiempo y por otras actividades no lo e podido terminar
hare las pruebas en el osciloscopio y el oidoscopio con el lm324
lastima que no sepa simular esto para comprobar que funciona
antes de empezar con el 4588


----------



## fede409 (Mar 7, 2015)

Aviso que a mi me funcionó perfecto este preamplificador, los valores de resistencias utilizadas fuero: para R1 100K y para R2 22K, la alimentacion es de 12V  bien filtrados y regulados, además uticé cables mallados y cortos para el cableado.


----------



## analogico (Mar 7, 2015)

fede409 dijo:


> Aviso que a mi me funcionó perfecto este preamplificador, los valores de resistencias utilizadas fuero: para R1 100K y para R2 22K, la alimentacion es de 12V  bien filtrados y regulados, además uticé cables mallados y cortos para el cableado.



cual de los circuitos
por que a mi no me funciono ninguno?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 7, 2015)

Armaste todos los propuestos???


----------

